
Ask HN: Linux use for VFX – which distributions, machines, drivers - amatheus
I always read on Hacker News people talking about using Linux on notebooks, specially for developers, and there always seems to be some problems, usually related to drivers and things like that.<p>However, it is my impression that most of the ultra high-end visual effects companies run on linux (maybe I&#x27;m wrong here but I remember seeing at least 3d stuff running on Linux).<p>So I&#x27;m curious, what about these users? Do they get special drivers for theirs graphic cards, use only desktops, is there anything different in how they use Linux? I think maybe there&#x27;s people with knowledge in this field.
======
gtvwill
Some *nix distros use open source drivers for graphics some use proprietary
drivers. Most distros give you the option to choose.

From what I gather apart from performance differences between drivers users
may opt for one or the other (proprietary or not) depending on the licensing
outcomes they seek for their project.

Blender is pretty popular for 3d work, not sure what other software tools are
used.

